# will play sand keep paver stones in place?



## pwgsx

yes but usually the pavers are butted up against eachother......


----------



## amakarevic

pwgsx said:


> yes but usually the pavers are butted up against eachother......


I kinda like it when there is some spacing and something to fill it. But thanks


----------



## concretemasonry

Mortar will crack. If those are interlocking concrete pavers, the are usually butted as tight as the spacers will permit (1/16 to 1/8" gap in the surface).

Dick


----------



## pwgsx

amakarevic said:


> I kinda like it when there is some spacing and something to fill it. But thanks


Then you are using the wrong material......You will need a solid cement base and then use mortar to fill in BUT it will probably still crack at some point.


----------



## amakarevic

i think it'll be fine with sand. i can change it if it doesn't do


----------



## jomama45

Sand has been used in this application with success for centuries. It will work just fine, although it will require some easy up-keep through the years.


----------



## notmrjohn

But paver sand is better. Bit larger grains,and is more 'angular' doesn't wash out ( especially in that open lay) or pack down as much as 'play sand', lets water through instead of puddling. Lay down couple of inches, tamp it level, lay stones, pour sand, sweep into spaces, tamp where you can and sweep clen. May have to add , sweep and tamp in a short while when sand settles.
But remember, "The foolish man built his house on sand.." wait that's an allegory. I dunno what kind of sand you use on an allegory.


----------



## pwgsx

jomama45 said:


> Sand has been used in this application with success for centuries. It will work just fine, although it will require some easy up-keep through the years.


that gap is way too big for sand and what looks to be butted up next to a fence. Should have used pea gravel...... Yes sand has been used for centuries but not with a gap like that, plus those pavers are made to be butted up next to eachother. He should have just used the .99 cent cement stepping stones.:whistling2:


----------



## notmrjohn

amakarevic, you're not buildin the pyramids here. i think for that narrow strip and if you like the look, you're OK. When, and if, the sand washes out or stones shift too much, you can replace with paving sand, put some kind of liner against the fence to keep sand from washing thru gaps and wood contacting wet sand, edging at ends (looks like sand washing away at top of pic). When that sand washes out replace with pwg's pea gravel. Coarser fill will wash out less and won't stick to shoe soles as much. When pea gravel is unsatisfactory, go to concrete's and pwg's hesitant semi-endorsement of mortar. And you've recreated the advancement of civilization.


----------



## pwgsx

Why didnt he just do it right the first time? :whistling2:


----------



## notmrjohn

Cause he didn't know the "right" way, the first time I built a time machine it didn't work. There can be more than one "right" depending on what you are trying to achieve, the intended purpose, how much time and money you can expend now or later, initial costs vs cash on hand vs later costs vs expected income, materials and tools at hand, all sorts of things. 
He could have dug a footing, poured a reinforced concrete footing, set stones in super duper mortar, butted the pavers, done other things the "right" way. Here it looks like he had a narrow gap between a pad and a fence and wanted something qwick and easy just to fill it that suited his tastes. I think he did it. He seems to be willing to maintain or improve it as time goes by and/or money allow. And he's asking for advice, which is a lot easier to take than criticism, which is usually easier to give.
Kinda got preachy there at the end, didn't mean anything personal at all, just a sorta general comment.


----------



## Rav

notmrjohn said:


> ... the first time I built a time machine it didn't work. <Snip>


Once they add a Time Travel forum here, I _really_ want to know how you worked it out. :wink:


----------



## bbo

Rav said:


> Once they add a Time Travel forum here, I _really_ want to know how you worked it out. :wink:


they do have one, but next week someone will go back and remove it.


----------



## KevinPh

Another option is polymeric jointing sand, which has a polymer in it that glues it together like cement. After brushing it between pavers, soak it with the hose and the water will set the sealant. I've had the best results where the distance between pavers is 1/2inch or less - prevents weed growth between the pavers. However, if greater than 1/2 inch, sometimes it cracks.

Looks like you have greater than 1/2 inch space between the pavers and the fence. If this is the case, it would be better to use peastone gravel as another poster mentioned - it depends on what is under the fence to hold the material in place and on the other side of the fence

Kevin


----------



## concretemasonry

Polymeric sand will be adequate for your patio location as long as the polymers last (dependent on exposure). After that is will work like sand, especially because the pavers are not interlocking type, but ordinary units with a wide joint.

Kevin is right about the gap limitation and not problems of the use of the wood fence as barrier and support for stability.

Dick


----------

